# 83:47 to defeat Dirk. European Champ defeat all the nba players.



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Stankovic Cup Champion: Greece

Greece 83, Germany 47

Finals:
1. Greece - Current European Champion
2. Germany
3. France

How good is V-Span, the new Rockets?


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Dirk reduced to tears as he chokes in consecutive finals


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Greece is dark horse in WC?

Are you surprised if they win WC?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I'll be suprised if Greece pulls the upset again. Greece and Italy are the two darkhorse teams...well Brazil too. Though I don't know if Brazil is mature enough to pull of the wins, I think they'll just scare some good teams.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

V-Span reminds me of a mini-Ginobilli. Can't wait to see him this coming season.


----------



## Krupnikas (Aug 15, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah I'll be suprised if Greece pulls the upset again. Greece and Italy are the two darkhorse teams...well Brazil too. Though I don't know if Brazil is mature enough to pull of the wins, I think they'll just scare some good teams.


I dont think, that we can call Greece darkhorse team. They are European Champions and they are one of the top contenders in this championship. 
About Italy...hmmm...In this year they have young team and I will be very surprised if Italy do more than first play-off round. 
Talking about Brazil I total agree, this team will be a hard nut to crack for all teams.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Greece a darkhorse? Are you out of your mind. Defending european champion and that wasn't much of a fluke. 

Individually they may not have the "prettiest" players in the world, but collectively outside of Argentina and maybe Spain they're the best team in the world.

Papaloukas: Think Jaric if he could stay healthy. The prototypical american fetish guard 6'7, long arms, can drain the outside jumper, very clutch. 

Spanoulis/Diamantidis: Capable guards, very good at organizing their offensive schemes. I'm not exactly sure but I think Diamantidis is starting pver Papaloukas.


Papadopoulos, Schorsianitis, Fotsis on the interior.

**

Trust me if I were America this is the last team on earth I'd like to play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Isn't Germany essential Nowtizki and not much else?I haven't heard anything to make it sound as though anyone expects much else of this German National Team.There isn't any player in the world good enough to carry a team of subpar players against quality competition.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Trust me if I were America this is the last team on earth I'd like to play.


60 points is not enough to win against team USA, period.

And the last Eurobasket was _kind of_ a fluke (they are a solid team, so it wasn't undeserved, but they had plenty of luck along the way). Not to mention ugly as hell. The champions averaging ~60 ppg, come on... bringing back the memories of the Dark Ages of European bbal that was like 20 years ago.

Greeks always have problems creating their own points, and have very small chances to win against any well organised team that has balanced offense (and doesn't have trouble hitting 3pts) - think Lithuania (just maybe not _this_ year ), or that is simply unstoppable (and capable of choking them on D) - like the USA.


----------



## orhe (May 10, 2006)

yeah... but they can shoot lights out...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

just because they don't have many NBA players doesn't mean they can't ball

they have 1 now, but almost their whole roster plays for great euroleague teams, so they are a little talented


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Most of the european sides have the same dilemma when it comes to offensive "droughts". A perfect example would be France. On any given night they could blow you out of the court just as well as they couldn't make a shot. 

Greece is streaky in that sense, but they will grind you on every possesion.


----------

